# Raising Sheep For Meat



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a month old llamb that I intend to slaughter when her is older, should I band him or leave him a ram? If so when would be the best time to band him? I raise goats and know nothing about sheep. He is a barbado black belly.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

When I raised sheep for meat, my FFA leader would band them at a couple months old...when they were actually pretty big. Not sure if it matters when though.


----------

